# Смещение позвонков из-за опухоли



## ФОТИНИ (20 Фев 2012)

Добрый день. У меня такая история:  в 1993 году мне была произведена операция в Москве,  с диагнозом "врождённый порок развития позвоночника и оболочек спинного мозга". Операция, насколько помню, называлась миелодисплазия, что-то там с конским хвостом... В скором времени произошло смещение позвоночника. У меня ещё и болезнь Реклингаузена, во время операции был удалён мешок с жидкостью.  Извините, что пишу всё вразброс, просто не знаю с чего начать... Сейчас у меня большой горб в области поясницы, хожу с помощью того, что опираюсь локтями на бёдра. Врачи говорят, что смещение произошло из-за опухоли, которую нельзя удалить. Пожалуйста, подскажите что-нибудь, я тогда напишу подробнее. Заранее спасибо. Храни вас Господи !!


----------



## Simos (20 Фев 2012)

МРТ позвоночника на этом уровне имеется?


----------



## ФОТИНИ (20 Фев 2012)

Да, есть всё, просто они у врача, а на руки не дают. У меня есть пару снимков при себе, как вам их можно показать?? Ну и история вам написать...


----------



## Ольга . (20 Фев 2012)

ФОТИНИ написал(а):


> ... У меня есть пару снимков при себе, как вам их можно показать??


Здравствуйте! Снимки сначала нужно сфотографировать (можно камерой мобильного телефона), а потом полученные файлы загрузить на форум.
Более подробные инструкции о том, как это сделать, -- в темах:
МРТ, КТ, Рентгенография. Как разместить снимки на форуме
Как размещать изображения в сообщениях


----------



## ФОТИНИ (25 Апр 2012)

ХРИСТОС ВОСКРЕСЕ!!! ДОКТОР,А КАК ВАМ МОЖНО ПОСЛАТЬ МРТ И КТ. ОНИ У МЕНЯ НА ДИСКАХ. МОГУ ВЫСЛАТЬ В ФОРМАТЕ ZIP. СПАСИБО ЗА ВНИМАНИЕ


----------



## Ольга . (25 Апр 2012)

ФОТИНИ написал(а):


> ХРИСТОС ВОСКРЕСЕ!!! ДОКТОР,А КАК ВАМ МОЖНО ПОСЛАТЬ МРТ И КТ. ОНИ У МЕНЯ НА ДИСКАХ. МОГУ ВЫСЛАТЬ В ФОРМАТЕ ZIP. СПАСИБО ЗА ВНИМАНИЕ


Сделайте скриншоты  (подсказка -  https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/6488/#post-82797)  и выложите их в своей теме.

(И большая просьба: при создании сообщений не используйте  CAPS LOCK.)


----------



## ФОТИНИ (25 Апр 2012)




----------



## Simos (25 Апр 2012)

Обращайтесь к специалистам  в Москву,где Вас оперировали


----------



## ФОТИНИ (25 Апр 2012)

В МОСКВЕ ))) ..... В 1992 ГОДУ, ПОСЛЕ ДВУХ МЕСЕЦЕВ ПРОИЗОШЛО СМЕЩЕНИЕ. ПОСЛЕ ОБРАЩАЛИСЬ К НИМ ЖЕ НО НАС НЕ ПРИНЯЛИ ...СЕЙЧАС МНЕ СКАЗАЛИ ЧТО У МЕНЯ НЕЙРОФИБРОМАТОЗ,НО В РОССИ МНЕ ОБ ЭТОМ НИКТО НЕ ГОВОРИЛ .


----------

